# Stanley No. 12 scraper plane



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Are there any LJ's that have experience w/ this plane? I was thinking about buying one of these and just wonder what other LJ's that have used this plane think of it.


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

http://supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan3.htm

I have not used it yet. I own a Veritas cabinet scraper. Works well on grain reversal and hard wood. Standard hand held cabinet scrapers are also very efficient for the job but there is thumb pressure to bow the card itself.

It excels at paint removal tool. It will not clog up!

What is your current goal for this purchase?


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a "few" and I like them.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I like the #12.


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

Don, is that the 112 on the left?


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

For the most part, I' be using card scrapers, they get into corners, can be profiled yada yadda yadda

For the #12 series, you get em keen, set up and fly at it over large surfaces, Then one side hangs on tough grain, skews the blade, and next stroke yoiu gotta gouge.

Eric


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

> For the most part, I be using card scrapers, they get into corners, can be profiled yada yadda yadda
> 
> For the #12 series, you get em keen, set up and fly at it over large surfaces, Then one side hangs on tough grain, skews the blade, and next stroke yoiu gotta gouge.
> 
> ...


it is a #112. I do like the #112 better, but the #12 does a fine job as well. I use then both.


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

I've been wanting a #112 for a while, and actually passed on one in the wild a couple years ago before I knew anything about them, my bad!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

My wife bought me the LV for xmas one year before I found the 112. I can't really tell you why, but I like the #112 better, but the LV is very very close. I've thought about selling the LV, but I haven't had the heart.


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

Especially if your wife found out!


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Like Don I also love both my 12 and 112 and I have 4 more 12's too. Makes wood as smooth as glass.
I am going to have to have a sale sometime.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

and don't discount the #80 if you find a deal.










No, its not as nice as the #12 or the certainly not as nice as the #112, but can do a decent job and is a LOT cheaper.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Missed out on a pair of 112s today, kept texting the guy that I would try to beat the prices he was being offered, not what he was asking, when he agreed to see other people before me. Let the 112s go for 15.00 each, a miller falls 7 and a stanley 5 1/4 together with some other tools go for 100.00. Had over 200.00 ready to go for just a 112, the MF 7 and the 5. Really wanted the 112.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

I had a #12 from Don, picked up a hock blade as the original was spent. HATED IT.

It's not to say it doesn't work, i just find it uncomfortable.

Scored a #112 for a decent price on the bay and slapped the hock into it.

wow-e what a sweet scraper!

I have a #80 collecting dust. I keep meaning to get rid of it lol.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

I have a #12 traded from lateralus. Love it! 

Just goes to show how two people can have different feelings about the same exact tool. Also have a #80 that doesn't get as much use now, but they are a great way to get into scraping large surfaces for very little money.

I'd like to get a #112 someday, but it's not at the top of the list, since the #12 does such a good job. Of course, he kept the Hock blade, so I picked one up from Two Guys in a Garage


----------



## Vincent (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a Sargent 42 VBM (equivalent to the Stanley 12). Once I got the cutter sharpened and tuned, it does a great job. I like the 42 because you can change the cutter angle depending on the stock. I also have an old Stanley 80 with a Sweetheart cutter. Not much left on the SH so I picked up a Hock blade. Does a great job making glassy smooth surfaces.

Someday, I will find a 112 that doesn't break the bank.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

@derosa- Where are you located? I'm in Albany(Colonie) and I have a 112 that I will be selling very soon. Let me know if you want to come look at it.


----------

